# How long to leave a bag of Yirgacheffe post-roast?



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Just a quick question,

I just got a nice looking bag of Yirgacheffe beans from James Roasters which were roasted on the 2/05/17. How long should I leave them before drinking?

Thanks

Rory


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey Rory, if you are brewing them by immersion or drip you could start on them within a couple of days post roast. Obviously their flavour will change over time but that's part of the fun. If however you want to use them for espresso, then a 7 day rest would be what most would recommend as a minimum otherwise you will get quite erratic pours as degassing will still be taking place and you'll find it quite hard to dial in. More importantly however, flavours may also be overly sour and unbalanced early on.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Thanks! I'm using for filter so will start using them soon then! How comes the rest period changes for filter or espresso?


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

rgoodcoffee said:


> Thanks! I'm using for filter so will start using them soon then! How comes the rest period changes for filter or espresso?


With espresso you are brutally forcing water through a compacted bed of coffee at 9bar! With the beans not having fully degassed they will release a fair bit of co2 which takes up valuable space under the grouphead so it will forcefully create channels through your puck to exit like a lovely bubbly spritzy stream. You can easily waste a whole bag of beans like that and most likely start accusing your machine and grinder when all was needed was a bit of rest time (totally guilty of that).

Even by filter you'll visually notice the change during your bloom, which will be quite lively soon after roast, so perhaps extending that to 40sec to make sure it's settled down before starting your pour may give you a bit more consistency.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I usually leave beans for 4-7 days after roast mainly because I have some to finish up anyway.

I think you're in for a treat! I had some of those beans recently and they were great


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

There are no fixed rules regarding resting for filter. Only preference. I'm not aware of any science on this.

You can brew immediately after roasting if you wanted, not that I'd recommend it.

Personally, I find an overnight resting period is all that is required. Just extend the bloom period, I bloom for 90secs which takes care of degassing for drip. With immersion no bloom required.

So, if you fancy a brew, just get stuck in.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the useful responses! Very excited to give these beans a go!


----------

